# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  κατασκευή κεραίας fm

## giannis - IKARIA

καλησπέρα!! θέλω να φτιάξω μια κεραία για το ραδιόφωνο μου!! δεν έχω καμία ιδέα πώς να την κάνω θα ' θελα να είναι εύκολη και αποτελεσματική!!
  επειδή είμαι σε νησί το σήμα του ραδιοφώνου είναι πολύ κακό!!

----------


## itta-vitta

Τι ραδιοφωνο εχεις;

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

έχω το στερεοφωνικό : sony MHC- RG590S

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Καλλίτερα  πάρε  μια  έτοιμη  κατευθυντική  υπάρχουν  σε  λογικές  τιμές  ψάξε  στο  διαδίκτυο  αν  θέλεις  να  κατασκευάσεις  ψάξε  το  πρόγραμμα  του  SV1  BYO  θα  σου  φανεί  πολύ  χρήσιμο.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Παιδιά θέλω βοήθεια για κάνω την πρώτη μου κατασκευή!!!!

----------


## michaelcom

> Παιδιά θέλω βοήθεια για κάνω την πρώτη μου κατασκευή!!!!



Διπολο θες να κανεις η κανονικη?

Για διπολο ειναι περιπλοκο πρεπει να υπολογισεις συνθετες αντιστασεις κτλ.....

Για μια απλη παρε ενα χαλκινο καλωδιο κοψτε το σε λ/2 και εισαι ετοιμος....

Φυσικα αυτα που λεω ειναι υπερβολικα μπακαλιστικα!!!
Ελπιζω να μην φαω καμοια καμπανια γι αυτα που ειπα αλλα δεν ξερω και πολλα...
 :Smile:

----------


## agis68

μια καλή λύση είναι το χαλκινο καλώδιο, ξεγύμωσε το και περιέστρψε 3 βήματα (στροφες) και μετα αλλές 2 σε απόσταση 3 cm μεταξύ τους. Είναι πολύ μπακαλίστικο αλλά πιάνει....keraia.jpg

----------


## nikknikk4

> Διπολο θες να κανεις η κανονικη?
> 
> Για διπολο ειναι περιπλοκο πρεπει να υπολογισεις συνθετες αντιστασεις κτλ.....
> 
> Για μια απλη παρε ενα χαλκινο καλωδιο κοψτε το σε λ/2 και εισαι ετοιμος....
> 
> Φυσικα αυτα που λεω ειναι υπερβολικα μπακαλιστικα!!!
> Ελπιζω να μην φαω καμοια καμπανια γι αυτα που ειπα αλλα δεν ξερω και πολλα...



http://www.crossdenominationalmissio...uk/rounds3.wav

----------


## nikknikk4

> καλησπέρα!! θέλω να φτιάξω μια κεραία για το ραδιόφωνο μου!! δεν έχω καμία ιδέα πώς να την κάνω θα ' θελα να είναι εύκολη και αποτελεσματική!!
> επειδή είμαι σε νησί το σήμα του ραδιοφώνου είναι πολύ κακό!!




για να να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος
δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες
τι δυνατότητες υπάρχουν εξωτερική η εσωτερική ?
εχεις κάποιο εμπόδιο πχ κτίριο βουνό ,θέλεις να πιάνει απο καποια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση ?
σε τι υψόμετρο εισαι χαμηλά - ψηλά θα την βάλεις σε κάποιο ιστο ? κλπ.
τι απόσταση θα εχει η κεραια απο το ράδιο 10 20 40 μέτρα 
ποα εινα η εμπειρία σου σε τετοιες κατασκευές

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> για να να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος
> δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες
> τι δυνατότητες υπάρχουν εξωτερική η εσωτερική ?
> εχεις κάποιο εμπόδιο πχ κτίριο βουνό ,θέλεις να πιάνει απο καποια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση ?
> σε τι υψόμετρο εισαι χαμηλά - ψηλά θα την βάλεις σε κάποιο ιστο ? κλπ.
> τι απόσταση θα εχει η κεραια απο το ράδιο 10 20 40 μέτρα 
> ποα εινα η εμπειρία σου σε τετοιες κατασκευές



1. Έχω την δυνατότητα για εσωτερική κεραία. 2.εμπόδιο δεν υπάρχει μονο ο τοίχος του σπιτιού. θέλω να πιάνει ότι σιμά βρίσκει. 3. ειμαι σε χαμηλό υψόμετρο παραλία. 
4. θέλω να ειναι στην βιβλιοθήκη ειναι  ι και το ραδιόφωνο.5. δεν έχω ξανακατασκευάσει πότε κατι τέτοιο. τώρα έχω έαν απλό καλωδιάκι.  




> κοψτε το σε λ/2 και εισαι ετοιμος.



 πως το κόβω ;;

----------


## nikknikk4

διόρθωσε το δεύτερο quotes δεν σου εγραψα εγω κατι τέτοιο

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> Διπολο θες να κανεις η κανονικη?
> 
> Για διπολο ειναι περιπλοκο πρεπει να υπολογισεις συνθετες αντιστασεις κτλ.....
> 
> Για μια απλη παρε ενα χαλκινο καλωδιο κοψτε το σε λ/2 και εισαι ετοιμος....



 πώς το κόβω ;; 





> για να να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος
> δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες
> τι δυνατότητες υπάρχουν εξωτερική η εσωτερική ?
> εχεις κάποιο εμπόδιο πχ κτίριο βουνό ,θέλεις να πιάνει απο καποια συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση ?
> σε τι υψόμετρο εισαι χαμηλά - ψηλά θα την βάλεις σε κάποιο ιστο ? κλπ.
> τι απόσταση θα εχει η κεραια απο το ράδιο 10 20 40 μέτρα 
> ποα εινα η εμπειρία σου σε τετοιες κατασκευές



1. Έχω την δυνατότητα για εσωτερική κεραία. 2.εμπόδιο δεν υπάρχει μονο ο  τοίχος του σπιτιού. θέλω να πιάνει ότι σιμά βρίσκει. 3. ειμαι σε χαμηλό  υψόμετρο παραλία. 
4. θέλω να ειναι στην βιβλιοθήκη ειναι  ι και το ραδιόφωνο.5. δεν έχω  ξανακατασκευάσει πότε κατι τέτοιο. τώρα έχω έαν απλό καλωδιάκι.
 (και  συγνώμη για το quote μίλις τώρα βρίκα πως μπένουν 2 quote ...)

----------


## nikknikk4

δεν χρειαζόταν να κάνεις και δεύτερο post μπορούσες να κάνεις διόρθωση με edit


για αρχή Πειραματίσου με αυτό
http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=542


κοίτα και αυτό
http://www.electronics-radio.com/art...le-antenna.php

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> Διπολο θες να κανεις η κανονικη?
> 
> Για διπολο ειναι περιπλοκο πρεπει να υπολογισεις συνθετες αντιστασεις κτλ.....
> 
> Για μια απλη παρε ενα χαλκινο καλωδιο κοψτε το σε λ/2 και εισαι ετοιμος....



τι ειναι το λ/2 πως το κόβω ;;

----------

